# Jules Verne



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anybody know what's happening with the Jules Verne? Is the race already over? I was following some of it on YouTube but now it's gone quiet and the guy on Sea wolves was talking about it and last I heard was that one of them had dropped out? But nothing for awhile now. Does anyone know of a website that gives you more information about it?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

www.vendeeglobe.org


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Last I heard Sodebo had arrived at Reunion, following damage to her rudder that put her out of contention for a record run. Gitane/Edmond de Rothschild is supposed to be thinking of setting out (for a second time, with repairs from damage at the outset of their first attempt completed) in a favorable weather window on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

Weren't there only three boats racing? If so, who is left out there?


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

News - Trophée Jules Verne


Actualités




www.tropheejulesverne.org


----------



## Blewtooth (Nov 21, 2018)

Sorry but I'm still a little confused every time I try to Google the Jules Verne it comes up with Francis Joyon in 2017 and nothing about the race now?
I went to that other site as you suggested but it's all in French LOL and I've got my translator working overtime but I still haven't found who's in the lead or is the race still going on.
I wish they had some type of information site like they do on the Vendee or the AC. 
The only boat that seems to have any information about it that's current is the Rothschild one.
These are fabulous races and I wonder why there seems to be such a little coverage of them?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The Trophée Jules Verne is a time trial. The goal is to beat the record set by Francis Joyon in 2017 of 40 days 23 hours 30 minutes and 30 seconds. You get to start anytime between August 1st of the current year and July 31 of the next. That enables competitors to wait for a weather window or other conditions they think will enable them to win. You can race in any seaworthy boat. Most recently, Sodebo and Gitana, both Ultimate Class Trimarans, have been giving it a shot. Gitana started first, sustained damage a couple of days out, and went back for repairs. They're expected to re-start (they can re-start as many times as they like) on Christmas Eve. Sodebo left a bit later than Gitana, and got down to the Southern Ocean, where she damaged a rudder. She has pulled into Reunion and is likely going to sail back to France if they can fix the rudder. They have until July 31, 2021 to re-start if they want to. The Southern Hemisphere switching into fall and winter may determine whether they do head back out before 31JUL. It can snow down there during their summer, so a late start could have disastrous consequences.
This url may be useful: Rules - Trophée Jules Verne


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Gitana now reporting no departure in the next 4 days: Gitana : écurie de course au large fondée par le Baron Benjamin de Rothschild
It seems the el Nino/la Nina weather patterns in the Pacific are not looking good at the moment. They apparently think they can wait until as late as February for the right weather to depart.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 22, 2014)

Seems to be confusion between:
1. a race (Vendee Globe Official website of the Vendée Globe - Vendée Globe - En ) and 
2.a record for the fastest circumnavigation (Jules Verne Trophy Trophée Jules Verne - Trophée Jules Verne )

See: Wikipediafor more information








Jules Verne Trophy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Vendée Globe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It does not help that the news page on the Jules Verne Trophy website is in French only,even for the English language version of the website.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

This is in English, far as I could tell: Rules - Trophée Jules Verne
But you are right, no news articles in English yet. I put the most recent one (29DEC2020) through Google Translate:

Yesterday noon, at the end of the weather briefing with their router Marcel van Triest, Franck Cammas and Charles Caudrelier knew that their chances of setting out in the next few hours to attack the Jules Verne Trophy were low, if not tiny: "We estimate that there is a 5% chance of a departure tomorrow, but from one file to another this percentage can double or completely collapse, so you have to try and leave yourself a few extra hours to decide", explained the Aixois sailor. Unfortunately, the patience of the six Maxi Edmond de Rothschild crew and the entire team that accompanies them has not been rewarded; at least this time! Because if the period devoted to stand-by in the quest for the mythical record is seriously underway, with already two months on the clock and an attempt cut short at the end of November following a shock with an UFO, there are still more than a month and a half left for the men of the Gitana Team to put their efforts into action and try to dethrone Francis Joyon and his Idec Sport crew, the current owners in 40 days 23 hours 30 minutes.
The six sailors of the flying maxi-trimaran would have perfectly seen the page turned to this year 2020 at sea. But it will be different! The narrow window targeted for the past few days represents too many areas of uncertainty for little gain, that is to say intermediate lap times too far from the objectives set by the team. "Yesterday at noon, the odds were very low but still exist. We knew the North Atlantic would not improve, but we could always hope that the South was worth the effort. The latest weather forecast files we have at our disposal have not shown any noticeable improvement. The crossing times at the equator are much longer than what we are aiming for: from 5 days 18 hours to 6 days 10 hours versus the 4 days 15 hours that we could legitimately aim with a nice window. Especially since despite these uninviting weather, the road to get there seems difficult to us with a predominantly coastal route and full of pitfalls due to the chains of islands to negotiate. And now on top of that, in the South, the transition that we have to make to quickly reach the southern latitudes no longer seems to have been taken for granted. There is too much randomness and not enough certainty to attempt history on this window. These back and forth trips are part of the record game&#8230; ", relativized the co-skipper of the Maxi Edmond de Rothschild, although he was naturally disappointed to have to stay at the dock for a few more days. Don't waste your chances The exchanges were provided because the stakes are high, but the decision was unanimous! "We can have more ambition than what this window offered us. It's never an easy decision to go back on stand-by, but we shouldn't waste our chances of breaking this record by wanting to leave in bad timing. We all can't wait to be able to leave and express ourselves on this course, which is what makes the wait long enough ... And the weather is not the easiest this year. From the start we have had to deal with a rather atypical North Atlantic for the season. There are depressions that descend very south, they wander towards the Azores and in the west of the Canaries. This weather configuration makes our task more complicated because very often we have favorable situations to leave the Breton point but breaks in the trade winds of the northern hemisphere which seriously jeopardize a speed race towards southern latitudes&#8230; "concluded Franck Cammas, recently elected sailor of the decade by the French Sailing Federation. At this stage of their stand-by on the Jules Verne Trophy, the men of Gitana 17 must be particularly vigilant and not confuse speed and haste&#8230; This proverb takes on its full meaning today, as Charles Caudrelier explained: "The end of stand-by date approaching, we can't afford to go for a test, it has to be the right one! "


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Gitana has re-started this morning (Sunday 10JAN21 ). Going 35 knots heading to the southeast.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Averaging 30 knots over the past 24 hours puts them more than 100 miles ahead of record pace. Hitting the equator tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 22, 2014)

paulk said:


> Averaging 30 knots over the past 24 hours puts them more than 100 miles ahead of record pace. Hitting the equator tonight/tomorrow.


 9 boats within 247 n.miles of one another on leg heading North in south Atlantic approaching the equator









Tracking map - Vendée Globe - En


Find the official tracking map of the Vendée Globe 2020-2021, the only non-stop, solo, and without assistance, round-the-world sailing race.




www.vendeeglobe.org


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Believe you're confounding the Jules Verne - a race for the record RTW time in any fully-crewed sailboat (they're aiming to beat 40 days, 23.5 hours), with the Vendée Globe, which is a singlehanded RTW race in IMOCA 60's. Gitana is now heading south at 26 knots off Brazil in the Southern Hemisphere. She may be crossing some of the northbound Vendée racers. Gitana is about 300 miles ahead of the record pace at this point. : Gitana : écurie de course au large fondée par le Baron Benjamin de Rothschild


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Now heading easterly at 38 knots for the Cape of Good Hope. About 700 miles ahead of record.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Failure of starboard rudder post is causing Gitana to stop their world record attempt today. Bummer. They were more than 800 miles ahead of the record when they had to withdraw.


----------

